

Ask YC: E-mail Signatures - babyshake

It occured to me that even something as mundane as -mail can be approached creatively.<p>I'd love to see some cool examples of how people have used HTML in e-mail signatures, especially from designer type people.
======
markbao
Here's a hint: no needless HTML email. No HTML signatures.

------
davidu
Please don't. The internet will thank you.

------
jakewolf
I just got a blackberry and anything extra to read/scroll through in emails is
just plain annoying and slows me down.

Side note: I just noticed yahoo's email let's you view image attachments in a
lightbox and has a slideshow ready to go for multiple images. Beats having to
download junk just to delete it seconds later.

------
adrianwaj
A linkedin link, business slogan, mobile no. People live in a time constrained
world and are making snap judgements. Sigs in new compositions and not replies
is my preference.

